# Dämmung sinnvoll?



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2015)

*Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Hi zusammen

Hoffentlich bin ich im passendem Unterforum, ich habe das Thermaltake Core V21 und würde es gerne Dämmen aber ich weiss nicht ob es Sinn macht weil die Seitenteile bieten kaum Platz dafür und die Front hat schon Schaumstoff.
Lohnt es sich trotzdem irgendwo Dämmung anzubringen oder soll ich es lassen ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Das in der Front würde ich nicht Dämmung nennen, dafür ist einfach zu dünn und dient ja nur als " Staubfilter ". Dämmen sorgt meist wieder für den Anstieg der Temperaturen was dann wieder in höheren Drehzahlen mündet. Wenn es rein um die Lautstärke geht würde ich die Gehäuselüfter drosseln bzw. gegen leisere Modelle zu tauschen und bei den Kühlern eine gewisse Drosselung zu erreichen.


----------



## NerdFlanders (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Hat deines ein Sichtfenster? Dann ist es sowieso nicht zum dämmen geeignet.

Der Witz am dämmen ist: Es macht einen PC nicht automatisch leiser. Wenn du es falsch herum angehst wird der PC sogar lauter (da wärmer).

Dämmen ist nur dann sinnvoll wenn alle andern Komponenten schon auf eine absolute Silentoperation ausgelegt sind und du das letzte Quäntchen Schall eliminieren willst.


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Das Core V21 bietet eigentlich kaum Möglichkeiten einer effektiven Dämmung ohne die Belüftung zu behindern. Wenn du jedoch auf die durchbrochen Flächen, die zur Belüftung halt da sind, verzichten kannst, spricht nichts dagegen eine Dämmung anzubringen. Frage ist nur was du dir davon Versprichst.

Ansonsten... Er ist Schweizer. Und aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, die sind nicht so schnell. Ist halt ein Bergvolk


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Woher ich komme ist doch egal  

Jedenfalls habe ich meine Antwort erhalten und werde mir das Geld für die Dämmung sparen, die Lüfter sind nur bei Last laut aber der verbaute von Enermax ist auf 1000rpm limitiert, hat sogar einen eigenen Regler am Lüfter dran.  Der 200mm Frontlüfter ist nicht der leiseste wenn er mal aufdreht. 
Dachte das der Schaumstoff an der Front ein Dämmmaterial wäre aber anscheinend nicht, habe noch nie einen Luftfilter aus Schaumstoff gesehen für den PC.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Doch das ist ein gängiges Material gerade bei Mesh und reicht von grob bis fein.


----------



## Stueppi (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Hast du die möglichkeit deine Hardware auch so ruhiger laufen zu lassen? Lüfter auf 5V, HDD entkoppeln und angepasste GPU Drehzahlen?
Mein PC läuft so fast stumm im Idle, eine HDD nutze ich nur extern, weil zu laut^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Gut man könnte versuchen die Lüfter zu entkoppeln


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Hätte wohl die komplette Hardware auflisten sollen:

-FX6300 @Brocken 2
-Asrock 970M Pro 3
-HD 7770 (wird bald durch eine R9 270X getauscht)
-WD Velociraptor 2.5" im 3.5" Rack (Beim Gaming hörbar aber beim Gaming fällt es mir nicht auf)
-Enermax Magma 120mm Lüfter auf 1000rpm eingestellt

Der 200mm Gehäuselüfter wird vom Mainboard bzw dem BIOS gesteuert und ist nur beim Gaming manchmal etwas hörbar, möglich aber das es nur von der Grafikkarte kommt. 
Was von dem kann ich leiser machen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Was man leiser machen könnte? Ich würde zuerst im Betrieb mal genau hineinhören wer da den meisten Radau macht, bzw. mal nacheinander kurz jeden Lüfter stoppen. Und dann mit dem lautesten Modell beginnen den zu drosseln bzw. entkoppeln. Die HDD ist so auf den 1. Blick ein Krachmacher


----------



## Stueppi (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Die Gehäuselüfter musst du nicht auf 1000RPM laufen lassen, das ist unnötig, die mindest Drehzahl reicht aus. Ich hab auch 2 Magma drinne und die sind mit 1000rpm nicht leise, mit 5v (600-700rpm) aber schon. Allgemein braucht man selten mehr als 2 Lüfter.
Festplatte mit Gummibändern entkoppeln macht den PC unglaublich leiser, man merkt vorher garnicht wieviel so ein bisschen Vibration an Krach macht.
Die Grafikkartenlüfter stellst du so ein, mit dem MSI AB, so ein das sie vor 60°C am besten garnicht drehen. Idle braucht keine starke Kühlung. Gilt für CPU und GPU.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Hier mal ein Screenshot von HWMonitor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Handbuch werden die Lüfteranschlüsse anders benannt, der hinten bei der CPU ist der Chassis _Fan und ich meine nicht den CPU Lüfter, vorne gibt es noch den Power_Fan, HWMonitor aber gibt denen andere Bezeichnungen.
Wie sieht die Lüfterkurve denn jetzt aus? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU Z zeigt "Kalte" 40C an ist doch ganz gut und der PC wurde gerade etwas leiser.  (Ich weiss AB zeigt auch die Temperatur an aber wollte es nochmal überprüfen) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kann ich die Gehäuselüfter weiter runter drehen? Aber bei höherer Wärmeabgabe der Komponenten das sie wieder aufdrehen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Bessere Lüfter, Kabelmanagement, Wärmeleitpaste bei der GPU austauschen, alles entkoppeln (was Vibrationen von sich gibt),... damit könnte man noch was rausholen.
Vor allem den 200mm würde ich austauschen.

Dämmen kann man übrigens nur mit Masse, nicht mit _dämpfendem _Schaumstoff 
Bringt in so einem "kleinen" Gehäuse aber sowieso nichts. Eine möglichst zuverlässige Be-/Entlüftung und leise (und natürlich effiziente) Komponenten sind wesentlich ausschlaggebender.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Soll ich an der Front lieber 2 140mm anbringen?? Die Festplatte sollte auch so ein bisschen Luft bekommen obwohl die dahinter ein Mesh hat. Die vom Hersteller angegeben 13dB beim 200mm Lüfter stimmen schon mal nicht weil in Reviews steht eher was von 30dB und das ist nicht leise. Ich hätte da an 2 Enermax T.B Silence gedacht mit je 10dB auch leise genug oder nicht?


----------



## facehugger (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Was sag ich immer: wenn man gleich beim Kauf auf leise Teile achtet, benötigt man(n) so gut wie nie eine Dämmung Dein Brocken 2 ist schon einmal sehr leise, guter Junge Sonst wie schon empfohlen, die Towerlüfter drosseln und vielleicht ein E10 500W verbaun...

Die Enermax-Propeller kannste nehmen. Ruhig, genug Durchzug und günstig

Gruß


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Die zwei 140er sollten wesentlich ruhiger laufen, als ein 200mm.

Du könntset dir jetzt einfach ein paar teure Noctua oder be quiet holen.
Das wäre allerdings keine besonders sinnvolle Investition, wenn diese dann von den anderen Komponenten (Brocken 2, GPU, Netzteil, HDD) übertönt werden.
Entweder also das gesamte System leiser machen oder einfach ein paar Mittelklasse-Lüfter besorgen.
Für 140mm würde ich dann z.B. die Noctua Redux oder Wing Boost 2 empfehlen. Die dürften noch am ehesten den Sweetspot treffen, wenn man sich die derzeitige Konfig vor Augen hält


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Habe diesen Gehäuse genommen weil mir das Design gefällt  Habe einen alten Bequiet L8 430W verbaut schon seit 2-3 Jahren aber der Hersteller gibt maximal 20dB bei 100% an und bei meiner Konfiguration (mit der 270X die noch kommt) wird der höchstens 70-80% Auslastung haben schätze ich mal. 

Wie kann ich die Gehäuselüfter wenn ich sie am Mainboard anschliesse den Steuern um eine bestimmte Drehzahl einzustellen?

EDIT: Kann ich auch 2 Enermax Magma Advanced vorne verbauen? Weil die habe ich schon da, momentan ist einer über der Grafikkarte weil die bis über 80C geht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Da musst du schauen, was dein UEFI an Möglichkeiten hergibt. Im HardwareMonitor müsste man eigentlich eine Kurve angeben können, ansonsten per Software (ASRock Tuning Utility).
Das L8 ist ürbigens noch realtiv leise. Habe auch ein 430er in meinem Raidmax und höre den Aerocool Dead Silence Gehäuselüfter wesentlich deutlicher raus


----------



## facehugger (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die Gehäuselüfter wenn ich sie am Mainboard anschliesse den Steuern um eine bestimmte Drehzahl einzustellen?


Über`s Bios/UEFI. Da die Tower-Fans suchen, jene sind (je nach Board) in verschiedenen %-Stufen regelbar... Die Velociraptor und die HD7770 sind als Lärmquelle ebenfalls nicht zu verachten

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Da musst du halt schauen was das Bios anbietet bezüglich der Steuerung, notfalls eine Slotblendensteuerung nehmen


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Man bin ich blöd  Hätte schon lange die Software verwenden können oder eine Slotblendensteuerung, wieso habe ich nicht schon früher daran gedacht.  Den 200mm Lüfter kann ich aber irgendwie nicht regeln über die Software, der Brocken 2 ist kein Problem aber etwas verstehe ich jetzt nicht.

Wenn ich bei der CPU Temperatur z.B. 65C angebe, läuft der Lüfter erst ab dieser Temperatur oder soll dies das Maximum sein die die CPU erreichen darf? Bis jetzt habe ich den Lüfter nicht ganz abschalten können was ich auch nicht muss und momentan ist der Brocken 2 bei Rund 920rpm.

EDIT: Den Lüfter von Enermax der am Power Fan Anschluss ist kann ich gar nicht regeln weder im UEFI noch in der Software oder HW Info wird er mir angezeigt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Was steht denn da im Bios zu der Einstellung? Ist der 200er ohne Tachosignal ?


----------



## D0pefish (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Bei den ganzen Lüftern kannst du die Front komplett von innen dicht machen. Wenn ca 0,7 cm Platz zwischen den Seitenwänden und dem Innenleben ist, kannst du auch hier was machen und die Seitenwände verstärken aber nicht mit Schaumstoff. Spanplatte, besser Presspappe ala Trittschallplatten oder auch Alubutyl. Du kannst ebenfalls alle freien Flächen an Zwischenböden, dem Boden und der Gehäusedecke verstärken incl. evtl. vorhandener Lüftungslöcher aka. Staubflusenbilder und Insektenzugänge am Heck zukleben, blickdichte Stahl-Slotblenden verwenden usw. Viele kleine Optimierungen führen zum besten Ergebnis. Ist dann zwar dunkler aber wesentlich leiser und die Lüftung wird auch nicht behindert eher optimiert, da ja eh die ganze Front im Prinzip nicht da ist. Wenn man richtig plant, sauber arbeitet und etwas mitdenkt (Körper- und Direktschall dämpfen) hat man auch etwas davon, ohne dass es unansehlich wird oder gar überhitzt. Gehäuselüfter auf 5V setzen und gut ist, für die Radis (?) einfach an den CPU-Lüfteranschluss gehen und im UEFI oder evt. nötiger Windows-Software nach Belieben einstellen. Volt- macht mehr Sinn wie eine Umdrehungssteuerung. Eine zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung halte ich idR. für unnützen Gimmick wie Durchflusssensoren, Fenster, LED's, Sleeving und ok. ot


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was steht denn da im Bios zu der Einstellung? Ist der 200er ohne Tachosignal ?



Der läuft immer mit rund 830rmp  Möglich das er nicht angesteuert werden kann.  



D0pefish schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Lüftern kannst du die Front komplett von innen dicht machen. Wenn ca 0,7 cm Platz zwischen den Seitenwänden und dem Innenleben ist, kannst du auch hier was machen und die Seitenwände verstärken aber nicht mit Schaumstoff. Spanplatte, besser Presspappe ala Trittschallplatten oder auch Alubutyl. Du kannst ebenfalls alle freien Flächen an Zwischenböden, dem Boden und der Gehäusedecke verstärken incl. evtl. vorhandener Lüftungslöcher aka. Staubflusenbilder und Insektenzugänge am Heck zukleben, blickdichte Stahl-Slotblenden verwenden usw. Viele kleine Optimierungen führen zum besten Ergebnis. Ist dann zwar dunkler aber wesentlich leiser und die Lüftung wird auch nicht behindert eher optimiert, da ja eh die ganze Front im Prinzip nicht da ist. Wenn man richtig plant, sauber arbeitet und etwas mitdenkt (Körper- und Direktschall dämpfen) hat man auch etwas davon, ohne dass es unansehlich wird oder gar überhitzt. Gehäuselüfter auf 5V setzen und gut ist, für die Radis (?) einfach an den CPU-Lüfteranschluss gehen und im UEFI oder evt. nötiger Windows-Software nach Belieben einstellen. Volt- macht mehr Sinn wie eine Umdrehungssteuerung. Eine zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung halte ich idR. für unnützen Gimmick wie Durchflusssensoren, Fenster, LED's, Sleeving und ok. ot



Was meinst du mit Ganze Front von Innen dicht machen ? Soll ich den Frontlüfter ganz weglassen und nur oben Lüfter einsetzen? 
Wieso soll ich den hinten zu machen? Wo soll den die Abluft des CPU Kühlers hin? 

--- 

Seit 15min läuft nurn Prime95 und die CPU Last ist 100%, der Brocken 2 kommt mit 1000rpm auf rund 60C, ich lasse es noch länger laufen mal sehen was passiert.

EDIT: Auch nach 1h Prime95 und 1000rpm beim Brocken 2 kommt die CPU nicht über 60C  Die Grafikkarte aber wird zum Glück ausgetauscht weil bei Unigine Valley schafft sie bei 93% Auslastung und mit 65% Lüfterdrehzahl, alles andere leise wirken zu lassen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*



D0pefish schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Lüftern kannst du die Front komplett von innen dicht machen. Wenn ca 0,7 cm Platz zwischen den Seitenwänden und dem Innenleben ist, kannst du auch hier was machen und die Seitenwände verstärken aber nicht mit Schaumstoff. Spanplatte, besser Presspappe ala Trittschallplatten oder auch Alubutyl. Du kannst ebenfalls alle freien Flächen an Zwischenböden, dem Boden und der Gehäusedecke verstärken incl. evtl. vorhandener Lüftungslöcher aka. Staubflusenbilder und Insektenzugänge am Heck zukleben, blickdichte Stahl-Slotblenden verwenden usw. Viele kleine Optimierungen führen zum besten Ergebnis. Ist dann zwar dunkler aber wesentlich leiser und die Lüftung wird auch nicht behindert eher optimiert, da ja eh die ganze Front im Prinzip nicht da ist. Wenn man richtig plant, sauber arbeitet und etwas mitdenkt (Körper- und Direktschall dämpfen) hat man auch etwas davon, ohne dass es unansehlich wird oder gar überhitzt. Gehäuselüfter auf 5V setzen und gut ist, für die Radis (?) einfach an den CPU-Lüfteranschluss gehen und im UEFI oder evt. nötiger Windows-Software nach Belieben einstellen. Volt- macht mehr Sinn wie eine Umdrehungssteuerung. Eine zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung halte ich idR. für unnützen Gimmick wie Durchflusssensoren, Fenster, LED's, Sleeving und ok. ot


Ich würde das Gehäuse ja direkt vollständig mit Zement ausgießen, dann spart man sich die ganze Mühe 
Dann ein Gehäuse kaufen, dass entweder von Haus aus schon sehr leise ist oder bei dem solche Modifikationen überhaupt erst Sinn ergeben.


----------



## evilgrin68 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Moin

Mensch, Kabelbinder.... Zement?! Bei so kleinen Gehäusen nimmt man Gussasphaltestrich (AS). Da solltest du schon richtig Beraten 

Gamer090, dein Board scheint Lüftersteuerung vom BIOS zuzulassen. Ausprobieren musst du das aber schon selber, leider steht da nichts ob man den 3Pol POWER_FAN Anschluss regeln kann.

Den mit dem Gehäuse verschraubten 200er Lüfter, würde ich persönlich fest auf 7 Volt laufen lassen, da ist genug Leistung. Ich habe noch keinen wirklich leisen 200er Lüfter gefunden. Meisst sind dort nur einfache Lager verbaut und die Lüfter laufen aufgrund der Grösse nicht ganz rund. Das bedeutet neben dem Luftgeräusch auch noch Schwingungen, die grad bei einem fest verschraubten Lüfter ordentlich Lärm ins Case bringen.
Deine ENERMAX Magma (120mm?) kannst du meiner Erfahrung nach nicht von aussen Regeln. Dafür ist aber am Lüfter ein Schalter, der die Drahzahl regelt. Einfach mal Testweise montieren und auf 1000rpm Laufen lassen. Von den Werten her würdest du dann 160m³ ins Case blasen. Mehr als Genug für den kleinen Würfel.

Hast du mal ein paar Bilder zu deinem Case?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Wer weiß, wie lange die Noctua 200mm noch auf sich warten lassen. Ist ja mittlerweile schon wieder zwei Jahre her, dass der Prototyp vorgestellt wurde.

Ich würde es fürs erste jedenfalls mit ein paar Wing Boost 2 oder Noctua Redux probieren. Das könnte man zum Beispiel davon abhängig machen, ob der Chassis-4-Pin auch wirklich PWM ansteuern kann. Dann würden beide Modelle infrage kommen. Die zwei 140mm vorne müsste man dann nur per Y-Adapter zusammenführen.

PS: was wäre denn massiver, bituminöser Asphalt oder Beton? ^^
Bei Letzterem hat man vielleicht nicht so groben Splitt dazwischen.


----------



## cerbero (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Mensch, Kabelbinder.... Zement?! Bei so kleinen Gehäusen nimmt man Gussasphaltestrich (AS). Da solltest du schon richtig Beraten


Ich denke, den meisten Leuten ist die Verarbeitungstemperatur von Gussasphaltestrich eine zu heisse Sache, da sollte man solche Gerüchte gar nicht aufkommen lassen!


----------



## facehugger (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Nunja, mit Gussasphaltestrich hat man wenigstens Ruhe im Karton, ähem Case...

Gruß


----------



## evilgrin68 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*



cerbero schrieb:


> Ich denke, den meisten Leuten ist die Verarbeitungstemperatur von Gussasphaltestrich eine zu heisse Sache, da sollte man solche Gerüchte gar nicht aufkommen lassen!



Gussasphaltestrich ist für den Innenbereich und nicht für die Strasse, der ist gar nicht so heiss. Sollte also Funktionieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, habe den ganzen Tag damit verbracht mal in der Wohnung die Möbel Platzsparender aufzustellen und habe jetzt ein Möbel weniger, wei ich ihn nicht mehr brauche  Beim PC habe ich die  200mm Flugzeugturbine  durch die 2 Enermax Magma Advance 120mm getauscht und jetzt ist die Festplatte die lauteste. Aber nur wenn ich stark darauf zugreife ansonsten sind die beiden Frontlüfter am lautesten den der PC ist direkt neben mir.  

Lohnt es sich wirklich die beiden Magma durch noch leisere auszutauschen? Wenn ich Glück habe kann ich die noch für einen guten Preis verkaufen weil die nur wenige Wochen alt sind aber wenn ich Pech habe, zahle ich viel nur um 3-4dB zu sparen was mir dann kaum einen Unterschied bringt.

Zement?? Gussasphaltstrich?? Ihr habt, sagen wir mal, interessante Ideen


----------



## D0pefish (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Ganze Front von Innen dicht machen ? Soll ich den Frontlüfter ganz weglassen und nur oben Lüfter einsetzen?
> Wieso soll ich den hinten zu machen? Wo soll den die Abluft des CPU Kühlers hin?


Oben raus?! Ich bin auch nur kurz deinem Link gefolgt aber klar mach dicht was dicht zu machen geht, bei den ganzen Öffnungen kann man sich ja fast das Gehäuse sparen. Maximal drei langsamdrehende Systemlüfter reichen bei dem kleinen Gehäuse, muss nicht von allen Seiten sein, außer es stecken noch drei HDD's mit drin. Die sollten natürlich in die Nähe eines einblasenden Lüfters. So groß/kompliziert ist das Gehäuse ja nun auch wieder nicht. Ein Sack Zement reicht. Ich finde da kann man schon was machen. Das frontseitige Mesh abdichten wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Anfang. Die Lüfteröffnung kann man ja frei lassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Kann ich auch etwas leichteres als Zement nehmen??  Was kannst du als Dämmmaterial denn sonst empfehlen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Ich glaube nicht, dass es besonders sinnvoll wäre, dein Gehäuse noch zu dämmen. Wenn du die Lautstärke senken willst, dann besorg dir lieber ein paar ordentliche Lüfter, tausche die WLP der GPU und entkopple deine Festplatte. Sprich: konzentriere dich lieber auf die Komponenten, die Laute erzeugen.

Gedämmt wird normalerweise übrigens mit massiven Materialien, um zwei Räume akustisch voneinander zu isolieren. Da wäre zum Beispiel die Stärke der Gehäusewande ein wichtiges Kriterium. Erhöhen kann man den Effekt unter anderem mit massiven Matten aus Bitumen oder Basotect. Hier werden nicht selten auch poröse, _dämpfende_ Schaumstoffmatten empfohlen, die allerdings keine deartige Eigenschaft besitzen. Diese sind nämlich viel zu leicht und offenporig. Zwar können solche Absorber die Lautstärke senken, die Schallenergie wird dabei allerdings durch die Reibung in Wärme umgewandelt. Hinzu kommt das verringerte Volumen für die Zirkulation im Inneren des Gehäuses und die Tatsache, dass auch die Luft vom Metall isoliert wird, was zu einer geringeren Kühlleistung führt. Nehme ich dann noch die geschlossenen Abdeckungen hinzu, dann ist der Hitzestau vorprogrammiert...

Um zu überprüfen, wie effektiv deine Hardware in einem isolierten Gehäuse noch arbeiten kann, kannst du einfach mal alle angeblich unnötigen Öffnungen mit Klebeband abdichten. Ich tippe mal darauf, dass dein FX und auch deine 7770/270X ziemlich schwitzen werden. Um das kompensieren zu können, musst du entweder die Lüfter voll aufdrehen und oder die Hardware runtertakten müssen.

Mit anderen Worten:
investiere das Geld lieber in anständige, leise Komponenten und bekämpfe die Ursache des eigentlichen Übels! Die meisten Materialien zur Dämmung respektive Dämpfung sind in der Regel nämlich sehr kostspielig. Entkoppeln kann man hingegen schon mit einfachen Hausmitteln.

Die Stärke sehe ich bei deinem Gehäuse in einer direkten, ungehinderten Be- und Entlüftung. Das würde ich mir nicht kaputt machen.
Durch die Isolation erhöhen sich lediglich die Temperaturen, damit wiederum die Drehzahlen.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dämmung sinnvoll?*

Ok dann mal abwarten bis die 270x da ist dann mal sehen wie leise das ganze ist, jedenfalls vielen Dank euch allen


----------

